# SoDak Killa's



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Just got back from SODak after 4 hard days of running traffic. Actually, thrre days of hunting and about a days worth of driving, but well worth it when I pulled down two birds with bands, actually pulled a triple on a flock of 3, 2 were banded. Cha ching, anyone know how I can get the pics on here?? Gotta rub some salt in the cuts a little bit!!! :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Where were u hunting by. We don't get bands that often. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll just say I was near by Brock Lesner's hometown, you know, the WWE champ turned wanna be football player??!! :lol:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Ha... what a great way to remember it by. Home of the DECOY bar!!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I got ducked up at the decoy!!! :beer:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

10-4 T-Shot, that's a pretty cool decoy on their sign, pretty damn big decoy for that matter. Wonder if it'd float??!!
Anyways, I really would like to say thanks for all the permission to hunt out that way, hope you guys really nail the ducks this weekend. :beer: I can't wait for spring snows!!!! :sniper: It's gonna be a much needed long vacation following those suckers north this year!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I've never seen so many picturs with 2 geese in them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sounds like a great time...congrats!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

> I've never seen so many picturs with 2 geese in them.


now thats funny right there. :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats on the bands! I was looking through your photo album and noticed this picture...got to hear the story behind this one!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thats a good camo scheme. :rollin:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Glad to hear you got on some land...From what I have been hearing, its been tough for guys in that area this year as far as access. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, WI only allowed 2 geese last year for their later season, so it's really easy to limit out. This uear only one goose a day, not really even worth going out, have to wait till I move to Fargo to really post up some pics. Also, I hunt alone a lot, resulting in my 2geese in a lot of pics.

Story behind pic, carrying a ton of decoys, equipment, 4 blinds, and guns around 300 yards in a plowed oats field with 85 degree heat really sucks, g/f needed to shed some clothes!!! :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think he was referring to your SoDak pics. Props on getting the lady out! :beer:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry, thanks. SHe almost likes it as much as I do now!!! :wink:


----------

